# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  OMONIA: Vllehët të regjistrohen si grekë

## Gameness

*OMONIA: Vllehët të regjistrohen si grekë*

Qendra.info

Tiranë, 29 gusht - Ashtu sikurse ishte thënë edhe më parë në lidhje me ndërhyrjen e Greqisë për regjistrimin e popullsisë mbi baza etnike dhe fetare, sot kjo u faktua me një deklaratë tjetër, atë të OMONIA-s.

Kjo organizatë minoritare greke ka kërkuar sot nga vllehët në Korçë që të regjistrohen si helenë.

Vllehët helenë nuk duhet t'i tremben presionit për të mos u regjistruar", thanë përfaqësuesit e Omonia-s, duke shtuar se pjesëmarrja në regjistrim është një shans për të mos humbur identitetin.

Në procesin e regjistrimit janë përfshirë edhe përfaqësues të komunitetit grek në vendin tonë, e kërkuar me ngulm nga OMONIA dhe pjesëtarë të tjerë të këtij komuniteti.

----------


## Geri Tr

Ikonomu bashk me Janullatosin duhen varur

----------


## ganimet

Greket po bejn punen e tyre..flej ,flej!
Fli qeveri,fli popull,edhe une jom lodh tu nejt quet,apo edhe jom duke andrruar se jom zgjuar.

----------


## Edvin83

Vllehet duhet te regjistrohen si vllehe! Cfare idiotesh keta te Omonias! E gjoja per mbrojtjen e minoriteteve! Me mire te themi--per zhdukjen e minoriteteve.

----------


## yllbardh

> *OMONIA: Vllehët të regjistrohen si grekë*
> 
> Qendra.info
> 
> Tiranë, 29 gusht - Ashtu sikurse ishte thënë edhe më parë në lidhje me ndërhyrjen e Greqisë për regjistrimin e popullsisë mbi baza etnike dhe fetare, sot kjo u faktua me një deklaratë tjetër, atë të OMONIA-s.
> 
> Kjo organizatë minoritare greke ka kërkuar sot nga vllehët në Korçë që të regjistrohen si helenë.
> 
> *“Vllehët helenë nuk duhet t'i tremben presionit për të mos u regjistruar", thanë përfaqësuesit e Omonia-s, duke shtuar se “pjesëmarrja në regjistrim është një shans për të mos humbur identitetin”.*
> ...


Ku çka më kanë bërë me u shkri duke qesh, "për të mos humbur identitetin" hajde bëhuni grek..... LMAO.....LMAO.....LMAO.......

----------


## Genti..

Keto gjera vetem ne Shqiperi ndodhin dhe askund tjeter .
Del haptas nje parti m.uti  ne mes te Tiranes perte  zhdukur shqiptaret pa u trembur fare nga askush gje qe nuk ndodh ne shtetet tjera , si pershembull ne ish -yug  ku numri i tyre (Vlleheve) eshte 15 her me i madh se ne Shqiperi , ose hiq mos e qoni me larg se ne Maqedoni shifni  a guxojne te hapin gojen e jo per te shkruar siq jane  Vlleh e aq me pak "Grek" me nje shtet artificijal ku numri i i Sllaveve nuk shkon mbi 1 milion dhe jan aq me  te organizuar e aq larg nga politikanet "tane" te shitur ku ky Jevgu i Omonias do te kishte  mbaruar qe moti ne Burg .
Ptuhhhhhhhhhhhh !

----------


## s0ni

Bahh c'jane shtuar 'intelektuale' kohet e fundit qe japin mend.  C'eshte Omonia njehere?! Organizate!? Po mire hajde te hapim ne forumistat organizaten tonen dhe te japim mend. Ne forum kam lexuar njerez shume me te afte sesa 'intelektualet' e ketyre organizatave pa lidhje.

.

----------


## Gameness

> Ku çka më kanë bërë me u shkri duke qesh, "për të mos humbur identitetin" hajde bëhuni grek..... LMAO.....LMAO.....LMAO.......


t'kerkoj falje Yllbardh,

vendin e paska pas ne rubriken e humorit :-)

----------


## landi45

kur qeverite tona jane ku,,r,,va,,,

ua fut kush i qohet,,,

dhe ne si popull u beme k,,,u,,,rva greqis,,,

kur populli fle pse jo

----------


## Ziti

mos u trembeni shifrave.
ne amerike 40% jane latino dhe perseri amerikani ngelet amerikan

----------


## agas

Hehe po amerika ka burra me tope dhe jo qeveritare si pune e ketyre taneve pa k..e.

----------


## yllbardh

> t'kerkoj falje Yllbardh,
> 
> vendin e paska pas ne rubriken e humorit :-)


S'ka problem harambash  :shkelje syri:  gabim i mirëpritur.
Por një gjë më interesoi, këta të kësaj impotence a qysh po i thonë a kanë mendu hiq se sot nuk pranohet një identitet i ri nacional aq lehtë si para dy shekujve apo kanë mendu se e hanë vllehtë dhe pranojnë greqizmin atëherë mirë por nëse jo atëherë s'ka kurrgjë(se nuk është lehtë që shumica t'na marrin veshë...- kompliment i Gamenessit). Veç mos te han këtë tunxh disa shqiptarë me karakterë të dobët se ata vllehtë i kanë thirr kësaj here e jo shqiptarët  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Omonia cpune ka me cobenjte e korces
Cobenjte do shkruhen cobenj nuk besoj se do rregjistrohen si helen ...
kush nuk di ce cfare eshte omonia le te mesoj edhe pastaj te shrkuaj neper tema te tilla  ..
thone se une kam gallate po me sa pos shikoj paska plot per estrade ketu...

----------


## Gameness

> S'ka problem harambash  gabim i mirëpritur.
> Por një gjë më interesoi, këta të kësaj impotence a qysh po i thonë a kanë mendu hiq se sot nuk pranohet një identitet i ri nacional aq lehtë si para dy shekujve apo kanë mendu se e hanë vllehtë dhe pranojnë greqizmin atëherë mirë por nëse jo atëherë s'ka kurrgjë. Veç mos te han këtë tunxh disa shqiptarë me karakterë të dobët se ata vllehtë i kanë thirr kësaj here e jo shqiptarët


Po, edhe interesimi i im eshte i madh por veshtir ti kuptosh keta, dhe veshtiresohet me teper situata kur keto propozime - per vlleh a per shqiptar -  i bejne ne token ton.

----------


## yllbardh

Çka është Onania a??? lol
Këta janë ata që u dënuan për aktin më të lartë të tradhtisë kundër shtetit Shqiptarë, por si thonë atje nga ne, se i dobëti gjithnjë i parashtrohet vullnetit të të fortit(lexo: në këtë rast grekut) dhe u'a ndryshoj dënimet atyre por rrota historike sillet dhe edhe i forti bëhet i dobët sikurse sot.

----------


## mia@

Po mire nuk duhet te paraqesin dokumenta ata para se te regjistrohen si te tille? Apo po e shkruan grek edhe po s'qe do numerohen si Grek? Nuk e kuptoj kete punen  e statisitkave. Nuk do behen fare verifikime?

----------


## mario_kingu

mia njeriu mendon per penson qe marrin 400-500 ne muaj ti thu  :perqeshje:  sigurojn jeten njerzia 
se prap ne shqiperi jeton aman

pastaj keta e vrasin shum mendjen se cben njeriu ne shqiperi cdo familje shikon jeten e tyre edhe te miren e tyre 

prandaj kush te doj le te behet edhe ufo te na ikin disa egersira nga vendi 
pastaj kjo partia omonia mir ben kur gjen shtet budall pse jo ata punen qe paguhen bejn  :buzeqeshje: 


fajn se kan ata por qeveria qe e ka len popullin ne mes te rruges pa buk  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ziti

jo vetem vllehet por edhe jevgjit bashke me harixhinjte  mund te regjistrohen si greke.
ata qe bejne regjistrimin do paguhen mire nga pala greke.

----------


## thirsty

> Ku çka më kanë bërë me u shkri duke qesh, "për të mos humbur identitetin" hajde bëhuni grek..... LMAO.....LMAO.....LMAO.......


edhe une kam qesh 



njesoj edhe ata

----------


## Djal Dimali

Per ate punen e regjistrimit un mendoj qe populli nuk kishte se ca te thoshte qeveria e kishte vendosur dhe kaq.

Sa per verifikime qe tha nje anetar i forumit me lart. Un mendoj qe do bej verifikime ai qe i interson e verteta.

Ka interes greku qe te mos ket grek ne Shqiperi?
Ca interesi ka greku nga ky regjistrim?

Njo raste plot qe tjetri shqiptar dem baba dem dhe do regjistrohet si grek.

Shiko ca ka ber njeri i ka nderuar emrin prinderve nga emra shqiptar i ka dhen emra grek. Njeri nga prinderit e tij nuk jeton me ..... 
Ca i thoni ksaj ju.

vet emer grek nusja poashtu dhe kalamajt prinderit me emer grekt (ja ndryshoi kohet e fundit) vellezerit e motrat i ka me emer shqiptar dhe emra myslyman
Velezerit dhe motrat e prinderve gjithashtu.

Nuk do behen verifikime. (mendimi im)
Greku po i kerkon me qirinj njerez te till.

----------

